# SureFire E1e discontinued??



## 325addict (Mar 10, 2009)

I just downloaded the new SureFire catalogue... and saw, the E1e is no longer in! 

Does this automatically mean, it's discontinued??

Then, I'd better have one REALLY soon....


Timmo.


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 10, 2009)

325addict said:


> I just downloaded the new SureFire catalogue... and saw, the E1e is no longer in!
> 
> Does this automatically mean, it's discontinued??
> 
> ...


 

I had mine and traded it off after I got the E1b. The bodies are the same lengh, but with the added benefit of being able to carry bezel down. I liked the incan tint of it, but the E1E would fall out of my pockets. the E1b bezel down doesn't fall out. 


Having said that, I wish I hadn't got rid of my E1e.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 10, 2009)

Even though I've never been a fan of the one cell version, I'm kind of sad to hear that the E1e is no longer being cataloged.

I wish there was a two or three cell E-series body that had a bezel down carry clip and would take a Surefire tailcap. I have a Vital Gear 3 which I really like, but I'm always worried that the clicky might fail someday.

The Surefire E1e with one of AW's IMR16340 cells and a Lumens Factory EO-E1R is a nice little incan pocket rocket.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 12, 2009)

325addict said:


> I just downloaded the new SureFire catalogue... and saw, the E1e is no longer in!
> 
> Does this automatically mean, it's discontinued??
> 
> ...



I don't think so. I might be wrong, but I don't recall it being in the 2008 catalog either.

-Robert


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks in part to IMR 16340 and Malkoff P7 P60 direct drive drop-in you are able to have over 700 lumens in an E1e light. I used an M30 most of the time for practical use. I might just get another E1e before they become extinct and expensive like the 3P.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 12, 2009)

Time to buy 3 or 4 more of 'em...


----------



## 65535 (Mar 12, 2009)

With new warm white LED's being more efficient than incans wouldn't it be beneficial in these small lights to adopt the LED rather than shun it from the small lights? I like incans and all the tint is great, but I think I'll let LED's win this battle.


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 12, 2009)

65535 said:


> With new warm white LED's being more efficient than incans wouldn't it be beneficial in these small lights to adopt the LED rather than shun it from the small lights? I like incans and all the tint is great, but I think I'll let LED's win this battle.


 

In total lumen and run time output the LED perhaps wins. My E1E with Lumens Factory 50 lumen lamp threw far. I think incans have better spill and can throw further than any LED with the same lumens. Malkoff F variants don't count..lol.

Another example: Take a P60 and IMHO it throws like my M60 with a fraction of the Lumens.:twothumbs


----------



## SureAddicted (Mar 13, 2009)

325addict said:


> I just downloaded the new SureFire catalogue... and saw, the E1e is no longer in!
> 
> Does this automatically mean, it's discontinued??
> 
> ...



Short answer is no.
As RobertM pointed out it's not in the 2008 catalogue either.
You can still buy it from surefire.com so it's not discontinued.
If your still worried I'd give SF a call.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 13, 2009)

65535 said:


> With new warm white LED's being more efficient than incans wouldn't it be beneficial in these small lights to adopt the LED rather than shun it from the small lights? I like incans and all the tint is great, but I think I'll let LED's win this battle.




I don't know about that. In a one cell configuration, I'd still take an EO-E1R with one of AW's IMR cells over a Cree R2 in an E-series LED head anyday. It'll be more compact and put out better light.

OF COURSE the Cree R2 will be more EFFICIENT, we all know this. Everyone everywhere knows this. That argument's horse has been beaten to dust already.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, let that damn horse rest in peace already! 

There's no LED on earth that will make me retire my E1e + Lumens Factory incan combo.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 13, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Yeah, let that damn horse rest in peace already!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 13, 2009)

This may be biased based on yer job, but nothing beats an E1E with an F05 red filter for "stealth" work. LED's just don't show up the same through red filters as incans. I will always have my E1E with an incan lamp, and get my "pure red" light! Great for checking badges with-out ruining your night-vision, or being "quite" at night.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2009)

I legoed my E1E together. Used a no-longer-needed E2E stock head, then just bought an E1E body & tailcap off of the MarketPlace. Topped it off with a Lumens Factory lamp designed for use in Surefire E1 or E1E models.

If you want one badly enough, you can lego one together out of parts... If you have trouble tracking down a complete light. 

Love that Surefire lego-ability. :twothumbs


----------



## Scotty007 (Mar 15, 2009)

I spoke to a Surefire Rep a few weeks ago in regards to the E1e and 9P not being in the catalog....he told me that they are NOT BEING DISCONTINUED but that Surefire felt that they did not need to be included in the catalog...DONT ASK ME WHY...I DONT KNOW...but he told me that the models mentioned are not being discontinued...hope that helps


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I legoed my E1E together. Used a no-longer-needed E2E stock head, then just bought an E1E body & tailcap off of the MarketPlace. Topped it off with a Lumens Factory lamp designed for use in Surefire E1 or E1E models.
> 
> If you want one badly enough, you can lego one together out of parts... If you have trouble tracking down a complete light.
> 
> Love that Surefire lego-ability. :twothumbs


Which Lumens Factory bulb is the best for running primaries with in the E1e?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Which Lumens Factory bulb is the best for running primaries with in the E1e?


 
The H0-E1A.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 16, 2009)

There is a bit of irony in the fac that people automatically assume that a light is discontinued just because it doesn't show up in the newest surefire catalog. If you look at last years catalog there are a few new models that we still don't have, and its possible that we never will. How many of the new models shown in the 2009 catalog are available today? And when was the first appearance of an E1b in the catalog? 

I wouldn't put too much weight behind what appears, and doesn't appear, in the SF catalog.


----------



## buickid (Mar 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> The H0-E1A.



Thats HO-E1A, as in High Output.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 16, 2009)

You know what is amazing is that the simple mention of the E1E being dropped is enough to send many of us into a buying frenzy.....I myself spent this weekend trying to find one locally just to have a spare. Something tells me many others here were looking also.

I am not sure what it is about the E1E that just gets me but it does. I really enjoy mine much more now with the LF lamps but still find the original set up perfect for around the house usage. Yes I almost feel into the last minute frenzy myself and it is probably a good thing I did not find any this weekend or I would have bought all I could find.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> The H0-E1A.





Robocop said:


> I am not sure what it is about the E1E that just gets me but it does. I really enjoy mine much more now with the LF lamps but still find the original set up perfect for around the house usage. Yes I almost feel into the last minute frenzy myself and it is probably a good thing I did not find any this weekend or I would have bought all I could find.


I can definitely understand because it's the only SF that I've felt compelled to own (other than the Titan, which is definitely not representative of SF in general) and I really like the beam with it's smooth, wide flood.

It sounds like the H0-E1A offers the highest output, but which one would offer the best combination of runtime, with no particular emphasis on output? I've misplaced my MN01 and have been running with just the MN02 and for some reason I'm really enjoying the good old fashioned look of the incan, which although 'too' yellowish, is still somewhat addictive. That said I really liked the color of the MN01 when I first put it in.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2009)

I hear you, Robo.

There's just something about the little E1E. Can't put my finger on it. Perhaps it's the overall size. It's kinda cute, actually. You can clip it to the brim of a cap, and have an improvised headlamp. Or send one off to Scott, and have him turn it into a Milky Red Eye... And then just shock any non-flashaholic who chuckles at your cute, little, light.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 16, 2009)

Robocop said:


> You know what is amazing is that the simple mention of the E1E being dropped is enough to send many of us into a buying frenzy.....I myself spent this weekend trying to find one locally just to have a spare. Something tells me many others here were looking also.
> 
> I am not sure what it is about the E1E that just gets me but it does. I really enjoy mine much more now with the LF lamps but still find the original set up perfect for around the house usage. Yes I almost feel into the last minute frenzy myself and it is probably a good thing I did not find any this weekend or I would have bought all I could find.


I'm guilty of that too! LOL. I've spent the whole weekend looking for good deals on eBay...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 16, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> I can definitely understand because it's the only SF that I've felt compelled to own (other than the Titan, which is definitely not representative of SF in general) and I really like the beam with it's smooth, wide flood.
> 
> It sounds like the H0-E1A offers the highest output, but which one would offer the best combination of runtime, with no particular emphasis on output? I've misplaced my MN01 and have been running with just the MN02 and for some reason I'm really enjoying the good old fashioned look of the incan, which although 'too' yellowish, is still somewhat addictive. That said I really liked the color of the MN01 when I first put it in.


Wrong. The HO-E1A is the least bright lamp assembly from Lumens Factory. The EO-E1R offers the highest output.

The HO-E1A is as bright as the MN02 on 2xCR123 but it is whiter, you will like it.


----------



## 325addict (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, that's good to read :thumbsup:

I won't make it a hurry-hurry to obtain my E1e... but it will come some day, for sure!

Timmo.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Mar 16, 2009)

325addict said:


> it will come some day, for sure!
> 
> Timmo.




Hehehe, only if someone ships it to you:devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2009)

He can still make a WTB topic over at the CPF MarketPlace. If he's willing to pay extra for international shipping, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2009)

We've had this discussion last year, I thought we reached a conclusion :thinking:


----------



## schiesz (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't understand your point, and your tinyurl is broken. 

I think the E1e is the most useful flashlight I have, so even if I understood I have a feeling we wouldn't be agreeing with each other.


----------



## SureAddicted (Mar 16, 2009)

Illum said:


> .....it doesn't sell or at the very least, not as useful as the E2e




Proof of sales? I'm assuming you can back up your claims.
:thinking:


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 17, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> The H0-E1A.





Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Wrong. The HO-E1A is the least bright lamp assembly from Lumens Factory. The EO-E1R offers the highest output.
> 
> The HO-E1A is as bright as the MN02 on 2xCR123 but it is whiter, you will like it.


Thanks for pointing me to this one guys! I never expected to like this light so much but I can't stop playing with it! Love the size of it and I'm thinking of trying to find someone with an L1 style switch for it.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 18, 2009)

If you look around there are not really very many single cell incans that are considered good performers. In its stock form the E1E is average in output however still very reliable and rugged. If you add the LF drop in lamps you now have one of the only better single cell performers out there that I can think of.

I could understand if SF did discontinue the E1E however it would be a shame to see it go. I really cant think of anything else that will work with the LF lamps also. If the E1E was no more then most likely the excellent LF lamps would also slowly be gone as well. I would also very much not like to see that happen as honestly the EO lamp and r123 cell is my favorite set up on the little E1E.


----------



## strideredc (Mar 19, 2009)

Robocop said:


> If you look around there are not really very many single cell incans that are considered good performers. In its stock form the E1E is average in output however still very reliable and rugged. If you add the LF drop in lamps you now have one of the only better single cell performers out there that I can think of.
> 
> I could understand if SF did discontinue the E1E however it would be a shame to see it go. I really cant think of anything else that will work with the LF lamps also. If the E1E was no more then most likely the excellent LF lamps would also slowly be gone as well. I would also very much not like to see that happen as honestly the EO lamp and r123 cell is my favorite set up on the little E1E.


 
interesting, i love my e1e LFeo. i would be interested to ask mark where he see's LF focus going over the next 5 years. and what he see's as the future. i have a nasty suspicion it doesnt look great?:shakehead (for the incan)

what does every one else think?????????????????????


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 19, 2009)

I love my LED's, but I love my (well made) incans JUST as much! I still use my E2E, E1E, G2R...and NONE of my LED's can out-throw my C3 w/ KT2!


----------



## Centropolis (Mar 20, 2009)

ampdude said:


> The Surefire E1e with one of AW's IMR16340 cells and a Lumens Factory EO-E1R is a nice little incan pocket rocket.


 
I didn't know I can use IMR cells with a EO-E1R! I guess I haven't been reading the IMR setups information that much. I assume the runtime will be like 5 mins? The EO-E1R can handle that much current?

I am very impressed with my two E1Es. One of them is using a MN01 lamp, the other one I have a LF HO-E1R. I took the MN01 out last night walking to the car and it is amazing how 15 lumens can throw that far in the dark.


----------



## Centropolis (Mar 20, 2009)

Robocop said:


> I could understand if SF did discontinue the E1E however it would be a shame to see it go. I really cant think of anything else that will work with the LF lamps also. If the E1E was no more then most likely the excellent LF lamps would also slowly be gone as well. I would also very much not like to see that happen as honestly the EO lamp and r123 cell is my favorite set up on the little E1E.


 
Man I wouldn't want this to happen. If LF stops making replacement lamps for E series, I would be stuck with no lamps for my E1Es once my bulb burn out after 20 hours. Unless I buy 10 of them to stock up now! 

Right now, I only have two used MN01s, a new HO-E1R and a new EO-E1R.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 20, 2009)

Centropolis said:


> I didn't know I can use IMR cells with a EO-E1R! I guess I haven't been reading the IMR setups information that much. I assume the runtime will be like 5 mins? The EO-E1R can handle that much current?
> 
> I am very impressed with my two E1Es. One of them is using a MN01 lamp, the other one I have a LF HO-E1R. I took the MN01 out last night walking to the car and it is amazing how 15 lumens can throw that far in the dark.



Why wouldn't you be able to?

The EO-E1R draws about 1.3 amps from a 3.7 volt lithium ion cell. As a result, I predict that the runtime off of a IMR16340 (lithium manganese) should be slightly better than an RCR123a (lithium cobalt).

The Lumens Factory website estimates the runtime of an EO-E1R on one RCR123a cell as 30 minutes. I believe that is a little bit high though. This might be around the true runtime with an IMR.

I've always found the MN01 pretty unimpressive, but in a completely dark environment, it puts out enough light to get the job done. The EO-E1R will be six to eight times brighter than the MN01.


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 23, 2009)

Small finger of light in a rock solid construction. Agreed, its not the brightest light in the drawer, but in a dark environment with night adapted vision, its plenty.

I have 2 of em to attest to my 'addiction" for these little guys.


----------



## Illum (Mar 23, 2009)

SureAddicted said:


> Proof of sales? I'm assuming you can back up your claims.
> :thinking:




I don't...but when you look at what we have to work with for a 1xCR123A LED...dunno, seemed kinda obvious at the time, edited:shrug:

When I was still using my E1e in the stock form...the MN01 was in fact brighter than a 2D krypton...but after that jump there isn't much left

I started with two E1es and a G2
then I gave one E1e to carrot, then bought a couple more E2es...Personally I'm happy with the upgrade, yours may be different


----------



## jolivanra (Mar 24, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I hear you, Robo.
> 
> There's just something about the little E1E. Can't put my finger on it. Perhaps it's the overall size. It's kinda cute, actually. You can clip it to the brim of a cap, and have an improvised headlamp. Or send one off to Scott, and have him turn it into a Milky Red Eye... And then just shock any non-flashaholic who chuckles at your cute, little, light.



Pardon my ignorance but, What is a Milky Red Eye?? Sounds interesting. Please enlighten me!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 25, 2009)

jolivanra said:


> Pardon my ignorance but, What is a Milky Red Eye?? Sounds interesting. Please enlighten me!


 
Two excellent creations from Scott, his L2 Special Reserve and (E1E) Red Eye...

LINK: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211483


----------



## Bushman5 (Mar 28, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> I love my LED's, but I love my (well made) incans JUST as much! I still use my E2E, E1E, G2R...and NONE of my LED's can out-throw my C3 w/ KT2!



ya whant to get your mitts on a Pelican 7060LAPD. it throws.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 28, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> ya whant to get your mitts on a Pelican 7060LAPD. it throws.


 
I have the newer 3-Watt Task Force, and 4-Watt Rayovac Outdoorsman that can keep up with my incans as far as throw goes, but i just got an MN60, that I now use with my C3 and A19, so my led's just got left in the dust again...I'm a pelican fan too (I love there cases) and have used my Stealthlite on several "wet" caving trips, and while the 7060LAPD light looks nice (I wanted to get it a while back), I still don't have all the SF's I want  (Yet)


----------



## orko (Apr 1, 2009)

if a light is discontinued , will SF still fix it if damaged?


----------



## buickid (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep! Or if they dont have parts anymore, they *should* replace it with something similar. SF customer service is excellent from what I read. Luckily I haven't had to use it yet.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 8, 2009)

Gosh, I hope they don't discontinue it. I just picked one up (my first SureFire) and I love it! The warm incan tint is great outdoors at night; no more washed-out flat-looking shrubs and brush and trails. 

I've only got the standard MN01 lamp in it, but in the woods in the dark, it's more than enough light. I think with the red filter it will be a great little light for some informal stargazing and meteor-watching outings this summer. I'll try the LF H0-E1A lamp and see if the increased brightness makes a significant' difference to me. 

I think I'd like to pick up a couple more, and maybe try a LF H0-E1R lamp with an RCR, and maybe get a TLS head, or see if Milky can make one of his Red-Eyes with that nice warm-tint LED he uses for the other one...


----------



## Illum (Jun 8, 2009)

the E1es still on their website

Even if it does get discontinued, the E1L body will still fit it. I'm sure with those KX heads floating about finding an E series incan head shouldn't be that hard. I have a black incan head if you have HA ones and like to trade:nana:


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 16, 2009)

According to the LAPoliceGear.com website the following SureFire lights are DISCONTINUED : 

E1E Black 
E2E Black
E2E Satin Gray

It seems that the E1E and E2E in HA Natural are still alive and kicking.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 17, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> According to the LAPoliceGear.com website the following SureFire lights are DISCONTINUED :
> 
> E1E Black
> E2E Black
> ...


 
You can still find all three, if you know where to look.


----------



## N467RX (Jun 17, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> According to the LAPoliceGear.com website the following SureFire lights are DISCONTINUED :
> 
> E1E Black
> E2E Black
> ...



If that's true I'm going to find at least 2 E1Es in black to make them TW4s.


----------



## N467RX (Jun 17, 2009)

*From:* Felipe Garcia
*Sent:* Wednesday, June 17, 2009 12:20 PM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* E1E-BK?


Is it true that the E1E-BK is discontinued?

-- 
Felipe Garcia
KE7WOX



from




helpyou <[email protected]>
to



Felipe Garcia 
date



Wed, Jun 17, 2009 at 12:21 PMsubject



RE: E1E-BK?
hide details 12:21 PM (1 hour ago) 









Dear Sir,

The E1E-BK has not been discontinued. The item is still in stock and ready to ship. 

Thank you

Gregory Lin
Technical Support
SUREFIRE 
17330 Brookhurst Street Ste. 100 | Fountain Valley, CA 92708 | U.S.A. 
T 714-545-9444

Illumination tools and accessories designed to meet the demanding needs of high-risk professionals. Tested and relied upon in the world's harshest conditions.

Go with the proven performer. Go SureFire.


////

So it is not discontinued. w00t.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 17, 2009)

N467RX said:


> *From:* Felipe Garcia
> *Sent:* Wednesday, June 17, 2009 12:20 PM
> *To:* [email protected]
> *Subject:* E1E-BK?
> ...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 17, 2009)

N467RX said:


> *From:* Felipe Garcia
> *Sent:* Wednesday, June 17, 2009 12:20 PM
> *To:* [email protected]
> *Subject:* E1E-BK?
> ...



*That's some fantastic news!!!*:thumbsup: :twothumbs


----------



## N467RX (Jun 17, 2009)

Definitely. Although SF's website doesn't carry it, so I'm not sure how it works.

Anyways, I'll order a black E1E like tomorrow or something.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 17, 2009)

N467RX said:


> Definitely. Although SF's website doesn't carry it, so I'm not sure how it works.
> 
> Anyways, I'll order a black E1E like tomorrow or something.


 
I noticed that, too. Maybe they have a substantial stock remaining, anticipate releasing it to authorized dealers, but are no longer planning to produce new product?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 19, 2009)

Optics HQ got 'em!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 20, 2009)

Bass Pro Shop has the E1e in stock, http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_50087_325007004_325000000_325007000_325-7-4

and in stock in the Cincinnati store.


----------



## 325addict (Jun 30, 2009)

batteryjunction.com also has them in stock, so I finally ordered one... and then saw another on CPF marketplace, which I took as well lovecpf

So, in or out of production... I won't be without them :twothumbs


Timmo.


----------



## reneir0492 (Jul 2, 2009)

copquest are selling the e1e for 47 dollars only i bought 2 of them they only have 1 in stock left better hurry


----------



## 325addict (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, I DID actually hurry.... I fetched that last one 


Timmo.


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 4, 2009)

It's back up on the SF website...has been for a few (5-6) days.


----------

